# centre console cover



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Firstly,

A Happy New Year to everyone - make 2007 a good one!

Now back to business :lol:

I noticed that the centre console cover on my TTC is very loose and not sitting properly. In fact it skates around and I am sure it shouldn't be like this. I would think the cover would have smooth transition from open to close and vice versa.

Should the cover be alined with anything? I can feel a groove that runs along underneath the cover on both sides but cant see how or where it would attach.

Please help!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Anybody..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you mean the cover over the radio? Or the sliding cover in front of the gear lever?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you for your reply John.

The cover in front of the gear lever.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a look in Bentley but there's not much detail there accept that the sliding cover is mounted to the tray. It doesn't say how to detach it. I'll have a look at mine tomorrow but it might be quicker just having another look and trying to work it out.

From what I remember about the feel of the cover I'd think it was on some sort of roller bearing a bit like a filing cabinet drawer where the roller cage part moves in and out with the cover. Possibly the roller cage part has been pushed forward out of view and needs pulling forward. If this is the case, the cover will attach to the roller cage parts.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

The cover has almost come off!

I have also noticed that at the back of the cover there is plastic trim which connects in two halfs. Each half comes around and I think attaches at the top. Near the two steel bars that are either side of the console. (Not sure if I have explained that very well)

I tried again to kinda of snap fit the cover but no joy. Think I may have to take this all apart.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I had a look at mine for you. It's not roller bearings at all but a plastic slide joint.

With the drawer fully open and peering underneath with a light, I can see two springy plastic posts sticking up each side of the drawer, quite far forward, so you have to peer low down.

At the top of each post is a black soft plastic rivet that sticks out and runs in a groove on the inner face of a wall feature running along the underside edge of the drawer cover.

The posts are tall thin and springey - a bit like a lolipop stick with a hole drilled in the end. The rivet fits in that hole.

Possibly the rivet has simply come out of the groove, the rivet has fallen out, the post has snapped or become bent.

It looks like you could get your fingers underneath and pull the posts towards the middle of the cover and away from the groove on each side to detach. The posts could possibly be bent outwards, with a little hot air, to re-tension the arms, which need to have the rivets press into the grooves to keep the drawer suspended properly.

Something like this:










EDIT: Here's a couple of pictures of the supports taken close up from inside the drawer:


















Oh yes... Happy new year :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Please don't use that word, rxxxt


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mind you, rivet and hot air do go together :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Mind you, rivet and hot air do go together :lol:
> 
> Joe


Looking very colourful there Joe 8)


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow..!!

Thank you for really taking the time to do this John.

Right armed with this I am gonna go tackle it ! 

Will report what happens !!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Well what happened?? see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=103408


----------

